# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  عيد أضحى مبارك عليكم ( كل عام وانتم بخير )

## البوب شريف

السلام عليكم إخوانى وأخواتى أعضاء وزوار المغربى للمحمول
كل عام وانتم بخير وجميع الأمة العربية والإسلامية 
كلمات بمعنى: عيد أضحى مبارك عليكم 
اعتذر الله علينا وعليكم وعلى شعوبنا العربية والإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات وبالوحدة والرقي إن شاء الله  
مع تحيات أسرة البوب شريف

----------


## mohamed73

_كل عام وأنتم بألف خير
ونسأل الله العيد القادم ونحن بالصحة والعافية_

----------


## hassan riach

_كل عام وانت بالف خير وصحة وسلامة وعافية_

----------


## Fannan1

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عيد اضحى مبارك 
وكل عام الجميع بالف خير*

----------

